# Mind Reading



## Nibinaear (Sep 18, 2006)

I was talking to my cognitive therapist for the first time the other day and one of the things he mentioned was that we'd look at things people do which they shouldn't or something (can't remember the exact wording) and one of them was "mind reading". This isn't the professor xavier type of mind reading but the kind where you trying to read someone's mind all the time in case they think you're stupid or an idiod or their laughing at you, which is what happens with SA. You think that people are laughing at you all the time and you're affraid of rejection. 

Strait away and without any training I decided that this was true of me and now when I talk to someone I just look at them, and what they've got to say and then say something back. There's no need to mind read, just watch them, don't intensely analyse what their doing all the time, just listen to them. That's what I'm doing now and I feel totally different, maybe this is already a turning point. Think about it.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Exactly! 

I've done, (and do) at times.......If someone has an "off" look on their face when they're talking to me, I used to think, they weren't happy with me........It could be anything, when, in actuality, they were thinking about what I was saying, or something else all together. We can be our own worst enemies!;-)


----------



## Nibinaear (Sep 18, 2006)

realspark said:


> Exactly!
> It could be anything, when, in actuality, they were thinking about what I was saying, or something else all together. We can be our own worst enemies!;-)


They WERE talking about you? I actually meant that they weren't talking about you and that you were just kind of analysing them intensely, almost to get a rejection out of them.

But I know that situation as well, where you see a bunch of people and you think they're talking about you, it's probably irrational, and even if it isn't why do you care what they think? You can't do anyting about it so you may as well not feel bad, you haven't done anything wrong.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I think as SAer's we have a tendancy to over analyze body language to much, which leads us to believe people are thinking of us in negative ways. I know I have done that way to many times in the past. I try not to do that anymore and just listen to them instead.

I am glad that you have reached a turning point and wish you continued success. :banana


----------

